# HelenB Sundance wellington retail park



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Just eating at KFC when I was a sundance Motorhome go by Single female driver instant thought "HelenB" strange as I have no Idea what motorhome she owns or exactly what Helen Looks like!!

So Helen was my hunch right? did you visit Wellington retail park this afternoon?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O There are enough photos of *HelenB* scattered around for everyone to see. Even a picture of her fantastic Dog. :wink:


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> 8O There are enough photos of *HelenB* scattered around for everyone to see. Even a picture of her fantastic Dog. :wink:


 8O As far as I know there is one photo of me on the site and if you recognise me from that one then I would be amazed :lol:

But yes it was me George was on a mission to get all the chores done on an unexpected afternoon off, time off for good behaviour I think :lol: Suprised you had time to see me as I wizzed by


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Helen

I did wonder where all these photo's where! btw have you just added Swift Sundance under your avatar? I looked around yesterday before making this post and could not find a hint of which motorhome you owned.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

No George, nothing altered as far as I know it has always been on there :wink:


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Whoops then when I got back and looked for any indication that my hunch was right, I could not find anything saying what you motorhome was. Just looked again in your profile its not there, but is under the avatar.

Nice toi glimpse you anyway take care, :lol:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Pusser and I DREAM of a glimpse of Helen and her calves.... :wink:


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Oh Barry my poor deluded friend thems nightmares not dreams :wink:
And just for you


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well as the sole MHF member who as had a glimpse at leisure, as opposed to George's fleeting one, may I say I feel duly privileged.

And as Helen is a moderator, I wish her to know it too ......

Dave


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

What a creep, Burleigh. Will not get you anywhere :roll:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Blimey, Helen, I don't mean to be rude but... have you tried 'support hose' for those calves of yours? 8O


----------

